# Finding an apartment in Alexandria



## ATO1865

Hi all,

I'm going to need to find my first apartment in Alex this summer and I'm not sure exactly where to start or what I should expect to pay for rent.I was hoping I could get some ideas

Are there are things I should look out for specifically when renting in Egypt? 

Also how would I handle television and Internet? Who would I contact?
I'm trying to find a small furnished apartment for myself near Roushdy. I'm looking for the most affordable housing I can...still have to pay back four years worth of student loans.

Appreciate any help you can provide


----------



## hellon29

Hi,

I've just returned to the UK from living in Alex for 3 years, during which time I lived in Roushdy.

Are already living in Alex, or are you looking to find a place before you get there? To be honest, the best bet for finding appartments is through word of mouth. Everyone always seems to know someone moving out of a place! The other option, is to ask the boabs (security men) who live outside the appartment blocks whether they know of any vacancies. I know there are some letting agencies, but personally I've never met anyone that has used one; most people let through private landlords.

With regards to phone and internet, most appartments already have a phone line set up. Generally you just take it over from the previous tenant (paying bills in someone else's name is very common!) Internet can generally be connected through wireless usbs (Mobinil do a good one), or through the phone line. TE Data are the only company in the country that provide dial up internet (as far as I'm aware) and there is a branch just outside of Roushdy. They're usually quite good. 
The landlord or boab will know someone who can come and set up your tv channels, cable tv is increasing in popularity overthere, with the main issuers being the newly merged Showtime/Orbit. Again, word of mouth is also useful here to find those tv guys who will give you the extra channels for extra dollar!

Rental prices have increased quite a lot over the last couple of years. As Roushdy is a predominantly ex pat area, most of the landlords have now realised they can charge through the roof for appartments because they are well aware that expats are able to afford much more than locals. My 3 bedroom appartment that I was renting cost 3200LE per month (about £330), and utility bills are peanuts compared to here.

The one thing I would say is that if you go to look around any places, just be aware that you might be asked for more money because you are a westerner, so do a bit of research on rental prices in the area before you agree to anything. Also, if you notice anything wrong with the appartment, make sure the landlord agrees to have it fixed before you move in. Everything there runs on 'Egyptian time' so sometimes it can take some time to have things fixed!

If you are already over there, or have a job, I've always found my work colleagues to be the most useful people to ask about things, especially if you are working with any local Alexandrians..they will go out of their way to help you out in most cases.

Hope that helps! Feel free to ask anything else!


----------



## ATO1865

Do you think I'd be able to find a furnished apartment for around 1700EGP or less in the area? I'm still in the US and don't start my job in Egypt until July so I haven't gotten the opportunity to meet colleagues yet.


----------



## hellon29

To be honest, I really don't think you'll get a furnished appartment in Roushdy for 1700EGP. Rental prices have gone up so much over the last few years. The Brit school I worked at was giving us an allowance of 2000LE a month, and we had to make up the rest ourselves. This amount was really frowned upon as it hadn't been changed in over 5 years! So if you can imagine, 2000LE a month was around the going rate back in 2005. The Americans I know are on an accommodation allowance of $2500 a month, so that gives you some sort of idea how much money is being paid for rent in some areas of Roushdy.
Do you have any contact with your employers? I'm sure if you could contact an Admin person they might be able to help out? Or maybe think about renting in another area?


----------



## SHendra

Hey there, I live in Roushdy and can tell you the rents go from at least 3000LE a month for a furnished 2 bedroom flat these days. As hellon already said its via word of mouth and walking around searching before you come across one for you. Or getting someone to read the local paper for you (it's in arabic!). You won't find prices lower in this area, I am sure.


----------



## ATO1865

SHendra said:


> Hey there, I live in Roushdy and can tell you the rents go from at least 3000LE a month for a furnished 2 bedroom flat these days. As hellon already said its via word of mouth and walking around searching before you come across one for you. Or getting someone to read the local paper for you (it's in arabic!). You won't find prices lower in this area, I am sure.


Thank you for the advice....I knew a place under 3000LE was a stretch. I just hate the idea of moving to Egypt to pay the same rent that I do here in the US. If only they had the "ESL teacher Bohemian special" lol. all I need is a fridge for my Stella and an Internet connection for work....

Luckily I can read Arabic... all the arabic dept professors at my university are egyptian and had us read local newspaper classifieds as an assignment in my class...and as a fail safe an Egyptian friend who said she would help me find one....but I'm not sure if people would be okay with an unmarried Muslim woman running around town with a n American man looking for apartments. 

Are there any other neighborhoods I should look at in the area? I've mastered the public bus system there before I'm confident I can do it again.

Would the Newspapers be available online at all? Or would I have to wait until I get there?

Thanks again


----------



## hellon29

Hmmm, it's a tricky one isn't it?

If I was you, I would ask your Egyptian friend if she can look into any possible appartments for rent before you arrive in Alex, and maybe arrange for you to look around a few when you get there. That way, you could stay in a hotel maybe for your first week in Alex until you find somewhere suitable. I don't think I'd recommend finding somewhere beforehand, cause you really don't know what you're getting and whether you're getting ripped off?
It's a massive bonus that you speak arabic though. If you're familiar with Roushdy (which it sounds like you are) I would go up Kafr Abdou and Khalil Khyatt and ask the boabs along the way if they know of any appartments to let in their blocks. I know a few people that have done this.
You mentioned you would be working at a school? All of the expat teachers I know have had assistance from their schools with regards to accommodation. Even if it's just finding it for them. There must be someone you can contact there to help you out? Maybe even the admin people there? It seems a bit unfair to expect you to move over without accommodation, as they will know too well that word of mouth is the way forward when finding appartments?

With regards to the newspapers, I really don't know if they are online or not, I wouldn't imagine so to be honest but not sure. I'd defo look into asking your friend to sort something out or giving the school a ring/email and ask for some help.

Helen


----------



## hellon29

Oh, and if you were looking at another area I'd say probably Smouha?


----------



## GM1

eWaseet: Waseet.net | Sell an apartment, buy a car or a mobile phone, find a job or a laptop and browse business listings - Waseet.net Egypt (you can change the language)


----------



## SHendra

Yes that's the paper Waseet! I could never remember the name and yes their online and send out a paper each Monday which is only arabic. Is the school your be working at in Roushdy? If so I wouldn't advise going to far from this area. Even if your good with the public transport the traffic gets pretty chaotic sometimes! You could go down the hill a bit to Syria Street or El Moa'askar El Romani Street to which is still in Roushdy but nearer the sea end, can find nice appartments down there too which maybe a little lower in price than up the hill! (Although up there is way nicer!)

You have the advantage of you already know arabic so if you go walk around asking just use arabic only maybe then your be less likely to be ripped off!


----------



## GM1

I think in summer, rentals are expensive in Alex.


----------

